# Wohin zum Lachsangeln? Kanada oder Alaska?



## hechtvogel (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
möchte mir nächstes Jahr anlässlich meines 60. Geburtstags einen langersehnten Traum erfüllen: Lachsfischen in Kanada oder Alaska. 
Zunächst ein paar wahrscheinlich wichtige Informationen über meine Gegebenheiten:
-	Ich kann meine Reise nur von Anfang August bis 1. Woche im September durchführen. 
-	Ich habe mit der Fliegenrute keine Erfahrung
-	In Bezug auf meine Angelausrüstung bin ich recht gut für die Meeresangelei in Norwegen ausgestattet, vermutlich weniger, was das Lachsfischen betrifft
Deshalb hätte ich ein paar Fragen an die Kanada- und Alaskaspezialisten im Board.
-	Welches Ziel wird für die in Frage kommende Zeit empfohlen?
-	Ist es besser, eigenes Equipment zu besorgen (welche Rute(n), welche Rolle, Schnur?) oder sollte man sich die Ausrüstung an den Lodges ausleihen (Preis?)
-	Kann mir jemand Empfehlungen (bitte auch per PN) zu Lodges geben, an denen ich meinen Traum von ein paar schönen Lachsen, relativ preiswert, mit gutem Service bezüglich Guiding und Versorgung der Fische (Räuchern, Gefrieren) verwirklichen kann. Ich will nicht den Koffer voll Fisch nach Hause bringen, aber auch ungern als "Schneider" heimkehren
-	Mit welchem Reiseanbieter (bitte per PN) hat jemand gute Erfahrungen gemacht?
-	Welche Zusatzkosten (neben Flug und Unterkunft) muss man bei einem solchen Aufenthalt einkalkulieren?
Bin als vollkommen Unerfahrener bezüglich Kanada oder Alaska für jeden Tipp dankbar, vor allem auch, was die Angelbedingungen oder Reisebestimmungen in diese Länder betrifft. 
Vielleicht liest ja jemand im Board mit, der dieselben Pläne hat, evtl. könnte man sich da zusammentun.
Ich hoffe auf zahlreiche Antworten. 
Herzliche Grüße von hechtvogel


----------



## cafabu (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wohin zum Lachsangeln? Kanada oder Alaska?*

Moinsen,
für mich war und ist Alaska-Wolf immer ein Traum. Im Internetauftritt ist das Flugangel favorisiert, es wird aber auch mit der Spinangel gefischt. Zu Lebzeiten vom alten Wolf gab es auch noch Salzwassermöglichkeiten. Schau mal bei den Links nach. Per Telefon oder E-mail werden Dir alle Fragen beantwortet.
http://alaska-wolf.com/de/
http://www.angelreise-blog.de/?tag=alaska-wolf
Gruß Carsten


----------



## hechtvogel (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wohin zum Lachsangeln? Kanada oder Alaska?*

Hallo,
Alaska-Wolf ist bei mir schon als Lesezeichen gesetzt, allerdings sind seine Preise eigentlich schon oberhalb meiner Schmerzgrenze. Ich suche nicht unbedingt nach Billigstangeboten, wo man dennoch noch eine Stange Geld ausgibt und dann doch enttäuscht nach Hause fährt, sondern, wie schon geschrieben, nach einer preiswerten Lodge. 
Vor allem interessiert mich, wo Anfang August nicht nur hauptsächlich der Silberlachs, sondern auch noch andere Lachsarten hochziehen.
Gibt es wirklich so wenige Leser, die schon mal zum Lachsfischen weg waren oder sind die guten Lodges so schnell ausgebucht, dass niemand seinen Geheimtipp verraten möchte?
Jetzt haut doch mal in die Tasten! 

Gruß hechtvogel


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wohin zum Lachsangeln? Kanada oder Alaska?*

Hallo Hechtvogel,
was Wolf betrifft, rate ich dir dringend dazu, einmal mit Gästen zu reden, die vor Ort waren.
Was deine eigene Traumreise betrifft, kann ich dir ein paar Dinge aus meiner Sicht schreiben. Ich war bislang 7 mal in B.C. und kenne die Skeena Area und das Fraservalley. Bevor du anfängst Preise zu vergleichen, führe dir bitte in paar Dinge vor Augen:
Das Guiding - und zu dem würde ich dir dringend raten, es sein denn du kannst dir 6 Wochen Zeit lassen - kostet nun einmal sein Geld. Ein vernünftiges Guiding sollte bedeuten: Maximal 4 Angler auf einen Guide, Boot und Gelädewagen sind mit dabei für die Anfahrten. Jetzt beginne einmal zu rechnen: Was verdienst du an einem Tag? Das möchte ein Guide für 12 Stunden Arbeit sicher auch verdienen. Es ist ja sein Beruf. Dazu rechne bitte noch eine Versicherung für Unfälle und Bergung hinzu, sowie die Altersversorgung, in die auch ein Guide einzahlen sollte. Dazu die Leihgebühr für ein großes Speedboat, Kaufpreis 60.000 Dollar, plus 100 Dollar Sprit. Das gleiche noch für den Geländewagen. Nun kommen noch Köder und Gerät hinzu. Das alles teilst du durch 4. Du solltest 200,- Can$ pro Tag/Person dafür rechnen....
 Du kannst das natürlich alles irgendwie allein versuchen. Dann brauchst du allerdings bereits vorher private Kontakte - oder die besagten 6 Wochen Zeit. Allerdings kosten die 6 Wochen Aufenthalt auch ne Menge Geld...

Das Problem für dich ist folgendes: Willst du ein optimales Ergebnis deiner Angelreise -oder bist du auch damit zufrieden die tolle Landschaft zu sehen und vielleicht ein paar Fische zu fangen? Diese Probleme finden sich oft. Wir können hier häufig von Reisenden lesen, die dann so eine selbstorganisierte Geschichte durchgezogen haben. Die Fangerfolge waren dabei in der Regel mager.
Vielen passiert es, das sie zunächst eine irgendwie zusammengestoppelte Reise machen, bei der sie dann letztendlich 1500 Euro gespart haben. Zum größten Teil kommen sie dann frustriert zurück und zahlen beim nächsten Mal nochmals richtig.
Wenn es die eine Traumreise werden soll, du keine Erfahrungen hast und keine eigenen Kontakte, dann wähle lieber das etwas teurere Angebot mit bestem Guiding.
Sei auch vorsichtig vor "Kollegen" die dich mit auf eine selbstorganisierte Touren mitnehmen wollen und dich mit Traumfotos zuschmeißen. Das kann mal sehr gut sein - sehr häufig organisiert sich der Organisator nur seine eigene kostengünstige Reise.
Eine weitgehende Selbstorganisation kommt auch nur dann in Frage, wenn man einigermaßen englisch sprechen kann. Die Bestimmungen in den Flüssen wechseln oft mehrmals auf recht kurzer Strecke. Du bist in B.C. im tiefsten Busch kaum einmal unbeobachtet - und die Fisheries kennen keinen Spaß bei Fehlern.
Petri


----------



## Flatfischer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wohin zum Lachsangeln? Kanada oder Alaska?*

Hallo, eine Lodge, die ich aus eigener Erfahrung wärmstens empfehlen kann, findest Du hier:

http://www.corderolodge.com/german/aboutus.html

Tolle Lodge mitten am Pazifik in einer Traumlandschaft, wunderbare deutsche Gastgeber und das Gerät zum Lachsfischen (Schleppfischen) wird gestellt. Über die Preise kann ich nichts sagen, da ich vor einigen Jahren noch mit einem Reiseveranstalter dorthin gefahren bin. Da würde ich die Lodge direkt kontaktieren.

Zur Lodge kämen  noch folgende Nebenkosten: 
Flug nach Vancouver und Inlandsflug nach Campbell River. Fishing-Licence (in der Lodge erhältlich). Ggf. noch Wasserflugzeug zur Lodge und je nach Flugverbindung Flughafenmotel in Vancouver.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## shorty 38 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wohin zum Lachsangeln? Kanada oder Alaska?*

www.alaska-angeln.de


----------



## ThomasL (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wohin zum Lachsangeln? Kanada oder Alaska?*

@hechtvogel

in Kanada kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber in Alaska sind Anfangs August eigentlich meist nur noch Silberlachse in den Flüssen (Hunds- und Buckellachse in geraden Jahren auch noch, aber die sind weniger interessant). Im Meer sind auch hauptsächlich Silberlachse zu fangen um diese Zeit, ein King wäre eher Zufall. Ganztägige Ausfahrten für Silberlachs oder Heilbutt/Silberlachs Kombos kosten ca. $ 300.-- in Seward. Unterkünfte sind ab ca. $ 100.-- zu kriegen (für 2 Personen). Man kann dort auch ein kleineres Boot mieten für $ 195.-- + Tax, und selber auf Lachs schleppen versuchen, man darf damit aber nur im inneren Bereich der Resurrection Bay angeln.


----------



## Jean (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wohin zum Lachsangeln? Kanada oder Alaska?*

Bin ja selber gerad allein in B.C. unterwegs aber davon kann ich dir Anfangs nur abraten. Hier in der Fraser Region gibt es eine Menge Guides und das nicht umsonst. Buch dir einen fuer eine Woche und schau ihm genau auf die Finger, dann kannst auch allein was probieren, vorher sind die Erfolgsaussichten " pretty slim". Im August ist hier am Fraser der Topmonat auf Koenigs- und Rotlachs ( Spring & Sockeye ).  Dazu kommen noch Stoere bis zum abwinken. Wenns dann wirklich "langweilig" werden sollte kannst auch rueber nach Vancouver Island und es im Meer versuchen.
Gute Lodges gibt es am Fraser nur eine, die Fraser-River-Lodge. Wird aber deinen finanziellen Rahmen uebersteigen. Im Womo + Ein paar Tage Guiding schauts da schon besser aus. Campgrounds hats hier einige... 
Geraet wird bei Lodge sowie Guiding gestellt. Wenn du dein eigenes mitbringen willst sollte es fuer den Fraser eine Rute um 3,30-3,60m und um die 100g WG sein. Falls du mehr wissen moechtest helf ich dir gern per PN.


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wohin zum Lachsangeln? Kanada oder Alaska?*

O.K.,
wenn Jean es schon anspricht. Die Fraser River Lodge kann ich dir auch empfehlen. Gerade im August wird es kaum eine Gegend in Nordamerika geben, die dir soviel bieten kann. Die Lodge wird exclusiv von Kingfisher Reisen vertrieben. Dort lag der Preis in diesem Jahr bei fast genau 4000 Euro für 10 Tage. Da hast du alles an Service, was dir Gedanken macht und was du brauchst. Die einzigen Zusatzkosten sind deine alkoholischen Getränke und Trinkgelder. Du bekommst alles an Angelgerät gestellt, was du benötigst.
Das sind alles Kostenfaktoren, die zu Buche schlagen.
Du kannst dich dazu gern bei mir melden. Ich habe meinen Freund Frank Staiger die ersten 10 Jahre in der Entwicklung seines Geschäftes unterstützt und kann dir sicher den einen oder anderen Rat geben. 
Wenn du gern in die Skeena Area willst, kann ich dir auch mit dem einen oder anderen Kontakt helfen. Insbesondere eine kleinere, nicht billige Lodge mit einem Superguiding.
Ich würde aber zu der Zeit auch immer das Frasertal bevorzugen. Es gibt dort viele Flüsse und Seen die immer irgendwas möglich machen.
Petri


----------



## fishhawk (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wohin zum Lachsangeln? Kanada oder Alaska?*

Für das Skeenagebiet wäre die Reisezeit m.E. nicht ideal.

Königslachs schließt in der 1. Augustwoche, Coho peakt normalerweise erst Mitte September bis Anfang Oktober.

Rotlachs ist im August zwar gut, aber mit der Spinnangel sportlich nicht einfach zu fangen. Flossing geht natürlich.

Steelhead ist catch  & release, also eh nix mit Räuchern und einfrieren.

Da könnte ggf.  Fraser Valley oder Schleppfischen an der Küste oder Vancouver Island oder Alaska ne bessere Wahl sein.


----------



## Sockeye (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wohin zum Lachsangeln? Kanada oder Alaska?*

Alaska im August ist auch nicht so der Bringer.
Kings sind meist ab dem 31. Juli zu. Rotlachs läuft zwar anfang August noch, in einigen Flüssen kann es aber sein, dass AFG sie vorzeitig zumacht.

Nur Silberlachse kommen so langsam in die Fjorde. Aber hier ist Schleppangeln auf dem Meer angesagt. In die Flüsse kommen sie aber erst ab Ende August.

Falls du nach Alaska willst, kann ich nur empfehlen im Juli zu reisen. Oder im September um dem Silberlachs nachzustellen.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Fischfinder (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wohin zum Lachsangeln? Kanada oder Alaska?*

Hallo,

August ist durchaus eine gute Zeit für Silberlachse. Ich fahre immer zu dieser Zeit, was natürlich immer vom Fluss abhängig ist. Der Talachhulitna ist so einer. Hier gibt es auch je Menge Lodges, man kann ihn jedoch auch auf eigene Faust floaten, wenn der Wasserstand stimmt. Übrigens ist dort auch eine wunderschöne Landschaft. Möglichkeiten gibt es also genug. Gruß Markus


----------



## Jetblack (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wohin zum Lachsangeln? Kanada oder Alaska?*

..bis "Alaska" hab ich es bisher noch nicht geschafft ... aber ich war 60 Meilen von der Grenze entfernt (fast dort, aber meinen Jugendtraum mal auf alaskanischen Boden zu stehen doch "noch" nicht erfüllt).

Ich hab meine paar Lachse (Cohos im Meer, vor einem Bacheinlauf) auf Vancouver Island im September gefangen.

Ein Bekannter von mir hat aber folgende Seite, die Dir evtl. etwas weiter hilft:
http://lachs-angeln-alaska.de/index.html

Gruss Nick

ps. ...und da war er schon wieder schneller ..der Sockeye


----------



## hechtvogel (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wohin zum Lachsangeln? Kanada oder Alaska?*

Hallo zusammen,
war jetzt ein paar Tage weg und bin jetzt ganz überrascht worden von der Zahl euerer Postings. Vielen Dank, sie sind für mich doch ganz wertvolle Denkanstöße, zumal ich weder von den geplanten Zielländern, noch von der Art der Angelei und den Unterkunftsmöglichkeiten, noch von den Aufstiegszeiten der Lachse bisher eine Ahnung habe.
Wenn ich euere bisherigen Beiträge und meine eigenen Reserchen im Internet, auf meine Situation bezogen, zusammenfasse, ergibt sich für mich folgende Erkenntnis (bitte berichtigt mich, wenn ich das anders verstanden habe!):
- Ein erstmaliges Lachsfischen wird wahrscheinlich nur mit Hilfe eines guten Guides zufriedenstellend ausfallen.
- Anbietern, (wie z.B. A...ees Angelreisen), die 2 Wochen Kanada pro Person für 2199.- Euronen mit umfassender Betreuung anpreisen) ist nicht unbedingt zu trauen (Erfahrungen bitte per PN).
- Da ich von der Reisezeit her auf August angewiesen bin, wäre wohl wegen der Aufstiegszeit der Lachse (soweit die Infos verschiedener Lodges richtig sind) Kanada  für mich die bessere Wahl.
- Bei diesen Gegebenheiten muss ich wohl mit Kosten von ca. 5000 Euro (all incl.) rechnen.
Wow, da muss ich wohl mit meiner Gattin noch ein paar nette Wort wechseln, vielleicht bei der Hausarbeit noch mehr Feuereifer zeigen... (ich hatte tatsächlich die Meinung, so für 3500 € wäre so etwas durchaus zu machen).
Nun aber noch ein paar Fragen:
- Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Räuchern der Lachse aus? Ich habe gelesen, dass an manchen Lodges die Fische vor Ort geräuchert werden (was im Preis auch eingerechnet ist), während andere Lodges den Fisch zu einer Räucherei bringen, wo man das Räuchern noch mal teuer bezahlen muss. Was muss man denn da einkalkulieren?
- Da ich die Reise ja momentan noch alleine plane, wie sieht es da mit der Unterbringung aus? Muss ich als Einzelperson auf den Lodges (Hotel ist klar) preislich mit einem Zuschlag rechnen?
- Da ja die Fangmenge an Lachsen beschränkt ist, macht es überhaupt Sinn, nur für Lachsangeln zu buchen? Andererseits bin ich auf Meeresangelei für Heilbutt usw. gar nicht so scharf, denen konnte ich in den letzten Jahren zur Genüge in Norwegen nachstellen.
- Muss man aus lizenzrechtlichen Gründen bei der Einfuhr von Fisch aufpassen, wo der geräuchert wurde oder ist es egal -  Hauptsache, man hält sein Kontingent von 20 kg ein?
Gruß hechtvogel


----------



## Jean (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wohin zum Lachsangeln? Kanada oder Alaska?*

Fuer 5000 tacken bekommst alles an den Arsch getragen... Nee, soviel muss es doch nicht sein. Wenn du auf etwas Luxus verzichten kannst, sprich ein mobiles Zuhause ertragen kannst kommst du mit 3500 gut zurecht. Gute Angebote gibts da z.B. hier www.canusa.de . Ein guide brauchst du im Sommer am Fraser nur um das noetigste zu lernen, es gibt viele gute walk-in Bars wo es ganz gut vom Ufer geht. Da kannst dann auch gleich dein Womo parken und hast Abends Gesellschaft. Vom Boot gehts natuerlich besser aber das kostet eben. Gute Guides gibts z.B. hier www.Guidebc.com . Gefangenen Fisch kannst du auch gefroren mitnehmen, 20 kg ist aber das Maximum, egal wie. Raeuchern kostet Ca. 2 Dollar pro Kilo. Um die Fangmenge oder Begrenzung brauchst Dir da mal keine Sorgen machen, die 20 kg hast bei 4-5 Springs oder 8-10 Sockeye schnell zusammen, mehr kannst du eh nicht mitnehmen. Danach kannst du nach Herzenslust catch&release betreiben oder den Fisch eben verschenken oder Abends auf den Grill packen. Das war jetzt mal grob was fuers selbst organisieren. Lodge kostet eben. Der Jon war glaub letztes Jahr mit bentrods ( www.bentrods.Ca ) recht guenstig unterwegs, weiss aber nicht wie die Jungs das mit der Uebernachtung geregelt haben, normalerweise bieten die nur Giuding an.


----------



## Jean (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wohin zum Lachsangeln? Kanada oder Alaska?*

Kleine Berichtigung. Unter Accommodation findest Du bei Bentrods vieleicht doch eine Bleibe...


----------

